# Political Poll: Republicans or Democrats



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

Out of curiosity, are officers more often liberals, moderates, or republicans?

My experience has been that we are mostly conservative republicans, but is that _*really*_ true? Are there any liberal cops out there? Are we putting up a front to get along better with our brothers and sisters?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

GREAT sig...............


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Daveh - I cant vote in your poll, no option for me.
Add a sixth option: Right Wing Republican (Constitutionalist)
and you can mark me down.
Not all Right-wingers are religious fundies.
I'm a Cambridge Catholic.
By rights I should be left of Lenin, but I'm to the right of Goldwater.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

same here Koz...

Who the hell is the "Liberal Left Democrat "?


----------



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

I took these options from another poll. Let me see if I can edit it to add more options for a greater variety of people/political views...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm right wing but I don't care if you abort your kid, I don't really care about gay marriage, guns should be free when you turn 18, no illegals- ever...there's no excuse, flat tax 10% across the board Under 40K for a family of 4, no taxes, welfare is good for a two years max, American Indians can do whatever the hell they want, deal drugs go to jail, drink and drive go to jail, kill a cop, you die, kill a civilian, you will prolly die, you're a pedo you will prolly die, you rape someone, you will prolly lose your member for good, pot is a gateway drug, so is tobacco and alcohol.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I want to reserve a spot on your compound, SOT. j/k

Right Wing Republican here... _very_ right wing. I very very rarely attend church, and I don't think that sex (or any pervestion or fetish, providing it's between consenting adults) is a sin.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT said:


> I'm right wing but I don't care if you abort your kid, I don't really care about gay marriage, guns should be free when you turn 18, no illegals- ever...there's no excuse, flat tax 10% across the board Under 40K for a family of 4, no taxes, welfare is good for a two years max, American Indians can do whatever the hell they want, deal drugs go to jail, drink and drive go to jail, kill a cop, you die, kill a civilian, you will prolly die, you're a pedo you will prolly die, you rape someone, you will prolly lose your member for good, pot is a gateway drug, so is tobacco and alcohol.


 *I VOTE SOT FOR GUVNA OF MA!*


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Naw, he'll take it by force. Coup.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I could care less about party. I vote for the person that seems will be able to get the job done right, thats views are close to mine. 

There are a lot of Democrats out there that are idiots and there are a bunch of Republicans out there that are just as idiotic. To me most politicians in general leave a lot to be desired. 

Within recent years I have been turned off from almost all candidates. For me it has become the question of who is lesser of the two morons.

Last election so many people I spoke too were so disappointed with the choices that they said they would rather write my name in on the ballot.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Daveh - I cant vote in your poll, no option for me.
> Add a sixth option: Right Wing Republican (Constitutionalist)
> and you can mark me down.
> Not all Right-wingers are religious fundies.
> ...


I'm with you, Koz...I'm to the right of G. Gordon Liddy...I make Newt look like Marx. I voted religious right, though...because I am: I just don't think you can jam your beliefs down somebodies throat...I live "Christian conservative", but I am politically libertarian.

Remember, the only thing to the right of a conservative is an anarchist. Nazis, commies, socialists, progressives and liberals are all "leftists" (and the definition of mass murder and totalitarianism).

</IMG>


----------

